# Canon CF card problem



## Strafe (Nov 19, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm a student photography in belgium who just bought a canon 7D. Now I'm having a frustrating problem with my card or camera. I hope somebody can help me out with this..

So I'm using a Lexar 32 GB Pro 300x UDMA CF card. It works fine when I'm taking photos, but when I start shooting videos this error shows up:

"Err 02, Ext. media cannot be accessed. Reinsert/change or format card with camera."

Now I did format the card from the first moment I placed it in my 7D. I tried formatting it again, in my camera and on my computer with no luck. I don't know what is wrong. I'm hoping it's my card and not my camera.

I googled and found out that many people are using a 16 GB extreme sandisk. Should I try to get my money back for the Lexar card and get a sandisk extreme? I do both photography and videography if that helps.
Thanks in advance, F.


----------



## Eagleers (Nov 19, 2010)

sounds like the card I always use the scandisk ones.


----------



## George_lew (Dec 10, 2010)

ronald30 said:


> Insert your Lexar card in other camera to check whether there is problem in card or camera. If the same error is shown in another camera and you are not able to view your files like photos and videos then it is certain that your Lexar memory card is corrupted and there is no problem with camera.
> 
> You can get rid of the mentioned error only by formatting your lexar card and formatting will erase all the files you have already stored.
> 
> ...


  I agree. the 1st thing to do is a cross check!


----------



## thomas30 (Jan 25, 2011)

I would like to suggest you to go through camera manual once again. If it is saying that it is compatible with 32 GB Pro 300x UDMA CF card then consult the shopkeeper and ask about it. 

You can shoot some videos in front of him and show him that it is not working. 

If it gives the same error message while shooting videos then you may ask him to return your money.

wish you all the best


----------

